# Where to buy/how to make a hedgehog santa hat???



## Akells23 (Jul 22, 2014)

So I have been dying to get/make my little girl a santa hat for the holidays!! Has anyone found any online/in a store? Or does anyone know how to make one?

Thank you and happy holidays!!:grin:


----------



## sc2001 (Oct 12, 2014)

I found this online. They are wine bottle hats but you can probably make them hedgie sized!

http://www.modernmom.com/0abc58e8-3b46-11e3-8407-bc764e04a41e.html


----------



## indirak (Nov 17, 2014)

http://smile.amazon.com/ZippyPaws-Holiday-Hedgehog-Squeaky-Plush/dp/B00P0YR266/ref=sr_1_2?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1418337986&sr=1-2&keywords=hedgehog+with+santa+hat

The hat on this little stuffed buddy is removable. I haven't gotten Quilly to sit still enough to put it on his head, but the size is right!


----------



## TrendyK9 (Oct 31, 2014)

Petco sells a "small animal" santa hat. Some stores have it, some don't.


----------



## Akells23 (Jul 22, 2014)

Thank you so much everyone!


----------

